# Why so many dead releases?



## logan5 (Jan 24, 2009)

I watched footage of compound barebow shooters at Vegas and noticed that few if any shooters used dynamic releases. Is a dead release the prevailing release for compound finger shooters? Why?

I'm a recurve shooter considering trying compound barebow and have a dynamic release with string hand finishing on my neck behind the ear.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

That is a very good question. I was at Vegas as a spectator and made the same observation with finger shooters. Being partial to the dead release myself it helped me feel better. Again as many have said in the past if you have a form style that you can repeat well, it doesn't really matter if it isn't the accepted form as long as it gets winning results. One method is not necessarily any better than another.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

What ever works for you is what you should do.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

I think because there is so much information about Olympic style, that most think all recurve and BB should shoot that way. The dead release comes into it's own with the non-sighted shooters, from our aiming style. The anchors are higher along with the three under fingers. (Not all but, a lot) IMO. I also say, whatever works for the archer too. It's like we all have fingers but, each of our prints are unique. You use the basics and add or accept the changes that make it work. 
I was given some great advise from two of my mentors....they gave me the same two pieces of advise but, in different orders. They both said..."you have to be having fun". That archery is by far and away, a social/family sport, you need to enjoy it and laugh. I know what your thinking..he said two pieces of advise..........lol.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

With the compound shooters at Vegas (BB class) a lot of us were shooting cams with solid back walls, hence a "static" release. I have a very dynamic release with my recurve shooting BB with 3 nder and a high anchor, but that is what works for me. Both allow me to keep from creeping, on my finger compounds I prefer GTX cams with solid back wall, and you MUST hold it firmly against the wall thru release. Those shooting wheels in Vegas may or may not have dynamic release, but I do with wheels and a clicker.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

I always thought that a dead release was appropriate to round wheels shooting from the valley which most shooters used to do. If you increase pressure the wheels will move. On the other hand against a hard wall any increase in pressure must at some trigger point initiate a release, sort of a subconscious hinge. I have personally moved from a dead release to a dynamic one so that it is the same as my recurve dynamic release. 
I'm no expert but I don't think you have to change your dynamic release to shoot a barebow compound. Try a firm backwall and pull til she lets go.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

I always thought that a dead release was appropriate to round wheels shooting from the valley which most shooters used to do. If you increase pressure the wheels will move. On the other hand against a hard wall any increase in pressure must at some trigger point initiate a release, sort of a subconscious hinge. I have personally moved from a dead release to a dynamic one so that it is the same as my recurve dynamic release. 
I'm no expert but I don't think you have to change your dynamic release to shoot a barebow compound. Try a hard backwall and pull til she lets go.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Windrover said:


> I always thought that a dead release was appropriate to round wheels shooting from the valley which most shooters used to do. If you increase pressure the wheels will move. On the other hand against a hard wall any increase in pressure must at some trigger point initiate a release, sort of a subconscious hinge. I have personally moved from a dead release to a dynamic one so that it is the same as my recurve dynamic release.
> I'm no expert but I don't think you have to change your dynamic release to shoot a barebow compound. Try a hard backwall and pull til she lets go.


Yah I guess I need to learn how to shoot.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It's definitely a function of holding weight and wall. Really pulling into the wall can adversely effect the float regardless of whether it changes the DL much. On the odd times I've shot a solid back wall vice wheels I've found I have a fairly dynamic release. But then again I adjust for at least 20lbs of holding weight which I know some cams can't do.
Shooting wheels I definitely shot in the valley and my release was fairly static.

Ultimately for indoor I think that shooting a technique which keeps the float on the spot during execution is more important than perfection of DL consistency.

Grant


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You bet Sarns you do need to learn how to shoot, LOL


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> You bet Sarns you do need to learn how to shoot, LOL


Once again my brain didn't put on the written text, or whatever. LOL

My point is I shoot wheels like I do a recurve, not out of the valley, but with a clicker against that spongy wall and pulling thru the clicker creates a dynamic release (for me) with my hand exploding past my ear behind my neck. WIth a hard back wall I seem to be pulling hard to hold there but much like Rick and Boyd, I "open" my fingers, not consciously, it just happens. My hand does go backwards, just not as "aggressively" as with wheels or a recurve. I have fought to change my release to be more dynamic and it has shown in my recent scores. 

Bob, you are right, that is why I am practicing everyday to get better. I spent 4 hours at the indoor range today, getting ready for the USA Archery Indoors and then Louisville.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

I shot the compound with a dead release with a personal best 0f 294 NFAA 300 for many years. The reason a dead release for a compound bow archer works is due to the power stroke of the compound bow.
There is a nice article on the web " compound bow a smart use on non-linearity" The paper shows a round or energy wheeled draw force curve and numerically integrates this information to show the velocity and displacement curves for an arrow released from full draw. The compound bow arrow does not reach it's maximum velocity until the string reaches somewhere around mid draw. For a dead release, NOT CRREEPING the slight movement of the fingers forward do not effect the initial velocity of the arrow. Conversely the recurve bow maximum velocity is at full draw back. Tension and a clicker assure that he fingers are moving backwards during the release thereby eliminating the variation in initial velocity that would otherwise result in increased variation from the slight forward motion of the fingers with a dead release.


Learning to shoot through a clicker (having given up the compound for recurve only) has not been an easy task for me due to in most part my compound experience.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

For me the Dead or Dynamic release worked well with round wheels and 25 pounds or more on my fingers. but with all the MFG's going to high letoff things changed and so did my release. With a hard wall and not much holding weight it was difficult to get good groups with a dynamic release. So with my cam & 1/2 I load the fingers just a little at full draw and keep my hand on my face and my alignment problems are gone. anything other than that and I get left and right arrows. So now when I see left and right I think DUMMY KEEP YOUR HAND ON YOUR FACE. Quietly of course.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

rsarns said:


> Yah I guess I need to learn how to shoot.


Obviously you prove me wrong, I am just trying to understand it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

OK here is my take on it. I had a long and protracted argument with some of the bare bow guys where I was telling them they would get better results with a follow through. As you can imagine there was some push back on that notion. Because of that I started actually testing my assertions and studying how someone would put that into practice and what I quickly discovered was that I was in fact full of crap!

Most of the bare bow shooters have a very high anchor which is the key for why a dead hand works better. With the Oly recurve shooters the muscles are all in alignment and you can keep your elbow high and expand through the shot using your back muscles to pull through the shot rotating around your spine as the axis point. This technique cases the hand to move straight back and in line with the arrow. Oly shooters are naturally expanding through the clicker and on through the shot execution it really is a result of that pressure and motion. The release motion is linear and generally speaking in alignment with the plane of the arrow. This is not the case with BB shooters. Because of the High anchor the elbow has a tendency to dip if you were to pull through the shot. This is not something that can be overcome it is a function of the human body structure. When your hand and elbow is that high it is nearly impossible to get the hand to release straight back in line with the arrow. the rotation of the arm and elbow with that high of an anchor causes a downward pull on the string which results in irregular high misses. By having a dead hand you eliminate that problem. Now personally I am still a big advocate of having a follow through but not with a high anchor. Because of the prevalence of the dead hand in BB I'm certain that the benefits of the dead hand with the high anchor outweighs the benefits of the follow through or Dynamic release you get with a lower anchor.

Now if you go over to the Freestyle limited shooters at Vegas you will see a lot more shooters utilizing a follow through. Because they are using a sight they choose to have a much lower anchor that is again inline with the arrow much like the Oly shooters. Some use clickers and most pull against the shot and a dynamic follow through is very prevalent.

I shoot with a solid back wall without a clicker and I have a pretty dynamic follow through but if I were shooting instinctive with the arrow up around my upper cheekbone then I would probably switch to a dead hand release also. 

To illustrator the point try if you stand in front of a mirror and simulate the shot with your middle finger elbow and shoulder joint all on the same vertical plane (elbow can be higher) you can pull your shoulder blades together and that will cause your hand to move nearly straight back away from your anchor. In fact if they are all on the same plane that hand movement is relatively easy to achieve. Now do the same thing with your hand and elbow 4 inches higher, and tell me how that feels and if it is as easy to keep your hand elbow and shoulder all on the same general vertical plane?


----------



## Failed Inventor (Dec 23, 2015)

Hmmm, great post. On the other side of the fence I've been getting alot of high misses with my longbow and a high anchor. Time to experiment.......


----------

